# Shotgun Shells ????



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wondering why the smaller gauge shells cost more than the 12 ga. shells? I know 10 ga. shells are very expensive and it makes sense that they would be more money, but why are 20 ga. 410 ga. 28 ga. and 16 ga. shells so **** expensive? I pay more for my daughters 20 ga. duck loads than I do my 12 ga. loads. Let's see smaller, less pellets and less powder = more money........Just doesn't add up to me, someone please enlighten me.....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it's purely supply and demand. There just isn't as much demand for these less common gauges so it costs the manufacturer more to make them because they have to dedicate machinery / workers to manufacturing that less common shell and pull them away from a higher demand product. So in order to make up for the loss in revenue, they have to charge more.

I own a little single shot 410 and it usually costs me around $12 for a box of 2.5" shells. When I can find some decent 3" shells, they usually run me around $15


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah what Bax said, its the same as having an uncommon car and having to pay a ramped up price when you find the part you need for it.

Roger's Sporting Goods had 20 ga federal duck loadsfor $99 a case with free shipping!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I think it's purely supply and demand. There just isn't as much demand for these less common gauges so it costs the manufacturer more to make them because they have to dedicate machinery / workers to manufacturing that less common shell and pull them away from a higher demand product. So in order to make up for the loss in revenue, they have to charge more.
> 
> I own a little single shot 410 and it usually costs me around $12 for a box of 2.5" shells. When I can find some decent 3" shells, they usually run me around $15


See Able Ammo. 
3" PMC for $8.80/box, 2 1/2" for $8.32/box.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Yeah what Bax said, its the same as having an uncommon car and having to pay a ramped up price when you find the part you need for it.
> 
> Roger's Sporting Goods had 20 ga federal duck loadsfor $99 a case with free shipping!


Oh yeah, that free shipping makes it a really good deal!

thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> See Able Ammo.
> 3" PMC for $8.80/box, 2 1/2" for $8.32/box.


Thats a pretty good deal for 410s! I've never used PMC shot shells before. Hopefully decent shooters

Too bad they are out of stock


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've used PMC shotshells before, didn't have any problems with them, they killed stuff, might even still have a few boxes left, gotta look through my ammo dump. I might have to look into some of those myself if they come back into stock.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can pick up 410 shot shells at Walmart for $8 - $10 for Federal and Winchester.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> You can pick up 410 shot shells at Walmart for $8 - $10 for Federal and Winchester.


Thats a GREAT deal! The Wallyworld in the Ft Union area rarely has them, but I'll usually pick up a 100 rd box for clay pidgeon shooting with Chaser for about $22


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's up with that? Our cheapest Wallyworld .410s are $11-something.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> What's up with that? Our cheapest Wallyworld .410s are $11-something.


I think they are 2 1/2 trap loads! The heavier 3" loads cost a lot more.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am finding my loads for the wifes 410 at about $9.75 a box here at the local wal mart and i have never had them sold out of them here and i believe there remington golds as well or something like that


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Wally World near me (Ft Union) has them periodically, but not all that often. Sportsmans usually has some thing that will work for me, but it seems the 3inch loads are getting less common to find in my observation


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You can thank the popularity of the Taurus Judge for that one, or at least that's what I would figure is the cause of this issue, Luke.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, since most Judges shoot the 2.5" shells the popularity has definitely increased.

I remember a day when I could only find 3" shells.


----------

